# Weizen 80% Wheat ......bang



## Byran (8/8/12)

I just kegged my second Weizen and had a recipe in this general vicinity


Recipe: 80% Hefeweizen
Brewer: Byran
Asst Brewer: Triple j
Style: Weizen/WeissbierView attachment 56329

TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.68 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.89 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.02 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.32 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
1.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
4.00 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 80.0 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain  5 20.0 % 
12.00 g Summer Saaz [9.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 12.0 IBUs 
2.11 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.0 pkg Hefeweizen IV Ale (White Labs #WLP380) [ Yeast 8 - 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Acid Rest Add 8.03 l of water at 51.6 C 45.0 C 25 min 
Saccharification Add 8.33 l of water at 89.5 C 64.5 C 40 min 
Saccharification Add 5.00 l of water at 91.1 C 70.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Add 7.50 l of water at 95.6 C 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 12.86 l water at 74.0 C
Notes:
------
Fill 1 x 25 l itre cube, fast cooled cube in basin, about 2 hours.........

Adjusted mash PH to better suit style as only Sydney water was used

I had it CC in the fermenter for 4 days, kegged it today.

I noticed a bit of sulfurous smell from the fermenter so I charged it to 40 PSI in the keg, shook it and purged it about 4 or 5 times. Got rid of the sulphur pretty quick. 
Left it for about 2 hours at 40PSI, purged again and dropped to pouring pressure of about 950kpa, tried one out to see how clear it was and boom it was pouring great and carbed almost perfect.

Cloudy and smooth with big and great spice clove, little banana, apricot and honey flavors.

So stoked this worked well with 80% wheat! 

Just like a franziskaner I had at the Bavarian beer cafe the other day in Brisbane. Surprisingly close to that beer, its a tops recipe.

I dont think Ill change it at all. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/8/12)

I've done an 80% wheat beer (with 20% rye). Good beer, wrong yeast (WB-06).

Currently fermenting a 74% wheat beer, using 3638, which has lead the hallway cupboard (keeping it in the warm part of the house) smelling like fruit and spice.

I'll be interested to see how it tastes when I bottle it tonight.

Goomba


----------



## donburke (8/8/12)

Byran said:


> I just kegged my second Weizen and had a recipe in this general vicinity
> 
> 
> Recipe: 80% Hefeweizen
> ...



looks good mate, bring us over a bottle


why are you using chalk ? i presume you are trying to lower the ph not raise it


----------



## Byran (8/8/12)

donburke said:


> looks good mate, bring us over a bottle
> 
> 
> why are you using chalk ? i presume you are trying to lower the ph not raise it




Hey Don,

Just added a little bit for yeast health and to get the water mods a bit more like the water profile I wanted.

Not enough to do any damage and it tastes good.

Ill bring you a bottle next time Im round. The spice flavour in this one is just great.

Dimi was gonna try get me a Oxygen bottle I cant wait for that it has to be better than swirling the fermenter......


----------



## Byran (8/8/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I've done an 80% wheat beer (with 20% rye). Good beer, wrong yeast (WB-06).
> 
> Currently fermenting a 74% wheat beer, using 3638, which has lead the hallway cupboard (keeping it in the warm part of the house) smelling like fruit and spice.
> 
> ...


I fermented this one in the temp control but it was prob only about 16 to 18 deg Celsius.
The flavours are great from the yeast stress.
Thats prob why I got a bit of sulphur.
Let me know how the 3638 tastes Raja Im keen to try another one on the same recipe.
another mate fermented one of donburkes cubes of weizen with an oktoberfest yeast and it was rediculously spicy, not as clovey, more tart and banana. Love this style, but hardly anyone else seems too. They dont seem to like the spice flavours.


----------



## donburke (8/8/12)

Byran said:


> another mate fermented one of donburkes cubes of weizen with an oktoberfest yeast and it was rediculously spicy, not as clovey, more tart and banana. Love this style, but hardly anyone else seems too. They dont seem to like the spice flavours.




i dont think it was an oktoberfest, it was one of the belgian species


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/8/12)

Byran said:


> I fermented this one in the temp control but it was prob only about 16 to 18 deg Celsius.
> The flavours are great from the yeast stress.
> Thats prob why I got a bit of sulphur.
> Let me know how the 3638 tastes Raja Im keen to try another one on the same recipe.
> another mate fermented one of donburkes cubes of weizen with an oktoberfest yeast and it was rediculously spicy, not as clovey, more tart and banana. Love this style, but hardly anyone else seems too. They dont seem to like the spice flavours.



No worries, will do.

I only grabbed 3638, because when I made the purchase 3068 was out. I wanted to get it down and dusted by this week, so I went with what was available.

I kept it at the ambient temp in the hallway cupboard (which is about 21 degrees) to increase the banana especially. 

WB-06 (Dry yeast) had a mild amount of clove, which was pleasant, but in my estimation possibly rendered the beer a bit bland - especially given the rye added some spice in its own right. Part of that may have been the 18 degree ferment temp, though everything I've since read says that it can be hard to coax any banana out of WB-06.

3638 is better (and the cupboard seems to confirm this), but 3068 gives a deal of banana.


----------



## Weizguy (8/8/12)

Byran said:


> <expurgate> Love this style, but hardly anyone else seems too. They dont seem to like the spice flavours. </expurgate>


What is wrong with those people? They prob never had a balanced (ester/clove) weizen.


Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> <expurgate> 3638 is better (and the cupboard seems to confirm this), but 3068 gives a deal of banana.</expurgate>


W3638 is my fave weizen yeast at the moment (and for the past few years, since I discovered it), and produces a more complex beer than your standard W3068-brewed weizen.

Les the Weizguy


----------



## Jay Cee (8/8/12)

80% is spectacular. I have dogged out at 65 but my next one ill ramp it up. then add a couple of oranhes. 

Wish I could taste the OPs beer


----------



## Byran (8/8/12)

donburke said:


> i dont think it was an oktoberfest, it was one of the belgian species


Ill have to ask him I drank a few of them I must be confused.....hah


----------



## Byran (8/8/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> No worries, will do.
> 
> I only grabbed 3638, because when I made the purchase 3068 was out. I wanted to get it down and dusted by this week, so I went with what was available.
> 
> ...



If it has lots of banana i will try it for sure next time.
Would be the other end of the scale from heaps of clove


----------



## Byran (8/8/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> What is wrong with those people? They prob never had a balanced (ester/clove) weizen.
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with these people indeed........
> ...


----------



## Byran (8/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> 80% is spectacular. I have dogged out at 65 but my next one ill ramp it up. then add a couple of oranhes.
> 
> Wish I could taste the OPs beer


It was kind of an experiment to get the pure flavour of the yeast.

No additional flavours only wort and yeast.

So well balanced and lovely flavours, I would like to try adding the coriander and orange peel like in the Hoegarden recipe but not sure if I want to.

It seems to be quite cloudy with so much wheat but aside from that not much bad about it.

I love that the style is cloudy,

If you were trying for a krystalweisen then maybe high wheat % is not the right option.
The first batch that i brewed with this yeast was a 50% wheat and it eventually cleared to crystal.


----------



## Jay Cee (8/8/12)

Did you observe any conversion efficiency changes from your typical barley-based brews with such a high wheat component ? 

After a couple of successful wheat styles earlier this year (a basic Bavarian style with WB-06 and a brilliant Celis-inspired beer with WY3944), I'm hooked on going further with the styles using wheat, so am reading these threads with interest.


----------



## Byran (8/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Did you observe any conversion efficiency changes from your typical barley-based brews with such a high wheat component ?
> 
> After a couple of successful wheat styles earlier this year (a basic Bavarian style with WB-06 and a brilliant Celis-inspired beer with WY3944), I'm hooked on going further with the styles using wheat, so am reading these threads with interest.


Efficiency im not sure about as I broke my hydrometer a while back.

The grain bills are the same or similar and the alcohol content seems accurate, based on the amount of pissed I get from drinking schooners of this beer versus other beers I have done with less wheat.

Help much?


----------



## Jay Cee (8/8/12)

Byran said:


> Efficiency im not sure about as I broke my hydrometer a while back.
> 
> The grain bills are the same or similar and the alcohol content seems accurate, based on the amount of pissed I get from drinking schooners of this beer versus other beers I have done with less wheat.
> 
> Help much?



Love the scientific approach :icon_cheers: 

Get yourself a refractometer off e-bay, they are a godsend for AG brewers.


----------



## Nick JD (10/8/12)

I've said this often already, but hefe lovers really should use 1214 on their favourite hefe recipe. It's awesome.


----------



## lukasfab (10/8/12)

i have a hefe thats been in the bottle for.........should be at least 4 weeks and it is crap, unless you like sulphur.
thats using 3068, if i needed the bottles then i would pour it out
my second batch using 3068 second time round is much better after trying one yesterday, 5 days in the bottle.
may use the 3068 for a third time but will take nicks advise next time
i must have done something wrong to get such a sulphur beer the first time?


----------



## Barley Belly (10/8/12)

Nick JD said:


> I've said this often already, but hefe lovers really should use 1214 on their favourite hefe recipe. It's awesome.





Recipe: 101 Banane Weizen
Brewer: Barley Belly
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.50 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.47 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 15.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.3 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 55.6 % 
1.35 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 30.0 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.0 EBC) Grain 4 3.3 % 
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6 11.1 % 
2.00 tsp Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
2.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 75.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
0.50 kg Rice Hulls (Mash 0.0 mins) Other 5 - 
1.0 pkg Belgian Abbey Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1214) Yeast 9 - 
15.00 g Hallertauer Perle [8.30 %] - Boil 40.0 m Hop 7 12.3 IBUs  



Here's my first Hefe was trying for a lot of banana hence the name, Single Infusion 66deg, 75min mash, no chill and ferment at 20deg, went from OG 1049 to 1007 in 3 days, been in primary 8 days.

Chilled a 7oz of it, used the patented BribieG sparkler to put some head on it and had it with lunch today. Not as Banana as I'd hoped but there is plenty there, possibly hidden by the clove. Never drank many Hefes, so the different flavours are a bit foreign.

What are you guys thoughts on when to bottle (been at FG for 5 days now)? Obviously no CC to keep the Hefe cloudiness?

and

How are Hefe's normally carbonated? High or low?


----------



## Nick JD (10/8/12)

Barley Belly said:


> How are Hefe's normally carbonated? High or low?



High. Normally you want to drink hefes as fresh as possible, but the 1214 holds onto the esters and phenolics longer.

That's a fair bit of sugar, and the 1.007 is a bit low for a hefe. What was the reason for all the dex?


----------



## Barley Belly (10/8/12)

Just did an AHB Google search and I'm bottling tonight!!!!!!!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Byran (14/8/12)

I just made version 2, into the cube  Gave it a crack with biab and done a pilsner stepped.
Used Saphir cause I wanted to get rid of the bag before it spoiled. Tastes nice and smooth from the boil.
Dunno what yeast yet......... I might try a 3068

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.02 l 
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 11.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
2.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins)Water Agent 2 - 
1.00 g Epsom Salt(MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 
4.00 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 80.0 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 20.0 % 
30.00 g Saphir [3.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 11.0 IBUs 
1 Item Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 

Mash Schedule: BIAB, Pilsner Step Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Acid Rest Add 34.34 l of water at 46.8 C 45.0 C 5 min 
Protein Rest Heat to 52.0 C over 15 min 52.0 C 15 min 
Saccharification Heat to 63.0 C over 11 min 63.0 C 45 min 
Saccharification Heat to 72.0 C over 9 min 72.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 6 min 78.0 C 10 min


----------

